# Fuji SL1 compared to Felt F2 Sizing Question.



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

I currently have the Fuji 2009 SL1 in the 55cm size and was looking at the 2010 Felt F2. Would the comparable size F2 be the 56cm or the 58cm? The links to the geometry charts are below. I am not sure which is closer to my current frame. I was fitted to the Fuji, so it fits quite well.

Thanks for your help.

http://2010.feltracing.com/USA/2010-Product-Catalog/Road/F-Series/F2.aspx

http://2009.fujibikes.com/Road/CarbonSuperlight/SL-1Frameset.aspx


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

can a moderator please move this to the felt section????? i am not sure why it was put in the fuji section......


----------



## ssing20 (Aug 1, 2007)

both bikes have the same seat tube angle which makes it easier to compare. The ETT length of your Fuji (570) is right in between the two Felt sizes (560 and 580). So, that leads to the question: What size stem are using on your Fuji and many spacers? If you're running a short-ish stem, you might want to go w/ the smaller 56cm Felt. Vice-versa if you currently have a long stem.

Your current HT length is 170mm and the Felts are 140 and 160mm. So, that suggests that you should go w/ the bigger Felt, if you're already running a bunch of spacers on your Fuji.

Check out this link about frame sizing....it's pretty interesting and explains a lot.
Click on the Geometry and Fit tech presentation:

http://www.cervelo.com/en_us/engineering/tech-presentations/

The Fuji specifies Reach while the Felt specifies Front Center...I wonder if there's a way of converting one to the other (factoring in HTA, fork, etc). Too bad the Felt didn't spec Reach. Maybe you could contact them as ask if it's available.

Good luck.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks for your help, that makes sense what you said. I was guessing I was in between sizes. Thanks for the link.


----------

